# bin ein NEUER ...aus dem ÖSILAND - bräuchte eure HILFE



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

hallo leute,
bin neu hier - finde das board sehr gut, nur ein wenig kompliziert  bin 
vielleicht schon ein wenig zu alt

mein problem wäre folgendes ....
hab zu meinem bestehenden teich einen zweiten dazugebaut. bei der neubefüllung hab ich das wasser 1:1 gemischt. also 50% altwasser und 50% neuwasser. jetzt, nach 7 tagen, sieht das wasser sehr grün aus. der neue teich ist klar, man sieht bis zum boden - der alte teich ist fast klar - das wasser aber grünlich. ich nehm mal an, das sind algen oder so ein zeugs. jetzt meine frage - hat jemand von euch mit produkten von OASIS erfahrung. hab mir 3 flaschen KRISTALLKLAR gekauft. da steht in der gebrauchsanweisung ...filter abschalten ... und für umwälzung sorgen ...grübel,grübel. hab vorgestern auch neue fische bekommen - nicht dass denen was passiert.
wär euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, ob ihr mit sowas schon gearbeitet habt.


ich grüsse euch recht herzlich

virginia


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*Herzlich Willkommen ...*

.. und Hallo Virginia,

grundsätzlich, zu alt kann man nie sein, wenn man willig ist zu lernen   ,  bei Problemen zwecks Handhabung etc. stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.

Nun zu deinem Problem:

1.Schön wäre zu wissen, von welcher Teichgröße (Volumen) du redest.
2.Neuangelegte oder mehr als 50%-tige Wasserwechsel führen zwangsläufig zu einer sog. Algenblüte, sprich grünes Wasser.
3. Wie sieht es mit Pflanzen im neuen Teich aus ? Könnte durchaus helfen, die Algenblüte in Grenzen zu halten.
4.Meiner Meinung nach löst du das ganze nicht durch Chemie oder sonstige "biologische" Mittel, das kommt bei einem Gartenteich mit richtiger Bepflanzung von selbst .... ist dies nciht der Fall, gibt es entweder ein Problem beim Anlegen, sprich diverse Zonen im Teich ned richtig ausgebaut, ungenügende Bepflanzung oder trotz Fischbesatz keinen ausreichenden Filter.

Wie du siehst brauchen wir nähere Infos bezüglich Besatz, Lage des Teiches (Sonneneinstrahlung, wenn ja, wie lange am Tag), Teichgröße, verwendetes "Neuwasser" .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

jö schau, eine Landsfrau oder ein Landsmann   

kann dich beruhigen, vertrau dem Tommi, der Teich kriegt sich wieder ein... gerade jetzt bei den heissen Temperaturen spriessen die Algen wie verrückt, nochdazu im neuen wasser, das kann schon grün werden... aber, bei unserem hochreinen Quellwasser    kann es den Algen ja nur gut gehen, da würd' ich auch wachsen

Hast Du schon Wasserwerte gemessen?
Woher bist Du denn, vielleicht kann ich Dir ja bisschen wasser rüberbringen   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

*bin richtig SAUER *

zum einen bin ich MAC-USER und stürz hier laufend ab, zum anderen mein TEICH .... HÖLLE und VERDAMMNIS

alles GRÜN und TRÜB. da lass ich OBERSCHLAUMEIER einen TEICH mit WEISSEN STEINEN bauen - jetzt sind die steine GRÜN, na mehr brauchst nicht.
hab mir von OASIS ne CHEMIE gekauft ..name KRISTALLKLAR. da blick ich nicht ganz durch, bei der GEBRAUCHSANLEITUNG. die schreiben FILTER für 6 stunden ABSTELLEN und dafür sorgen, dass wasser im UMLAUF ist....grübel,grübel ...soll ich jetzt selber in der zeit da drinnen SCHWIMMEN ? dass sich was bewegt. naja, sei ihnen verziehen - sind halt HOLLÄNDER ( hoffentlich ist keiner an board 
dann schreiben die weiter, nach 6 stunden müsste die KLÄRUNG abgeschlossen sein - für TIERE und PFLANZEN nicht schädlich. na hoffen wir`s, wenn den FISCHERLN was passiert, dann bringen mich meine FRAU und meine TOCHTER glatt um.

ein geiles GERÄT in sachen WASSERSPIEGEL-ÜBERWACHUNG hab ich gefunden. wenn die FILTERPUMPE ausfällt oder der WASSERPEGEL sinkt, dann schickt mir das ding ne MAIL.

so, jetzt wünsch ich euch noch ein schöne erholsames WE. ich komm im übrigen aus dem MONDSEELAND - dieses liegt 20 kilometer neben SALZBURG - mehr darüber findet ihr unter http://www.mondseeland.net - ich wohn einen meter neben der WEBCAM 


gruss

virginia

ich bin keine FRAU, sondern ein MANN, aber ich rauche VIRGINIAS


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

*....*

Moin Klaus,

so, jetzt hab ich etwas Luft ... lass deinem Teich noch etwas Zeit, du hast doch komplett neues Wasser drin ... Fische tun dem ganzen auch noch ned so gut ... einfach etwas abwarten, bis die Algenblüte vorbei ist .... mehr brauchste ned zu machen.

Soll ich mal ein paar Pics von deinem Teich hier einbringen, damit jeder sieht, welche Anlage du hast ? Hab ja die noch von der Mail ... also wenn du magst mach ich des für dich ....




> ein geiles GERÄT in sachen WASSERSPIEGEL-ÜBERWACHUNG hab ich gefunden. wenn die FILTERPUMPE ausfällt oder der WASSERPEGEL sinkt, dann schickt mir das ding ne MAIL.



Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer !!! *g* 

Verräts du uns die Quelle, wodu das her hast ? Interessiert mich selbst sehr ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Abend allerseits,

Das was Oase mit "Wasser in Bewegung" wahrschienlich meint, ist, daß die Pumpe einfach nur umwälzt, ohne das Wasser durch den Filter zu jagen... kannst Du den Filter mit einem Bypass. z.B. einem zusätzlichen Schlauch umgehen? damit Pumpst Du das Wasser einfach nur raus und an anderer Stelle gleich wieder rein.

Das Ding zur Wasserstandsüberwachung würde mich auch interessieren, allerdings ist der Preis wahrscheinlich so hoch wie mein derzeitiger Wasserstand   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

*Ui ...*

Der Preis iss happig Doogie, habe gerade im Moment ne Mail von Klaus (Virginia) bekommen, ganze 1000 Euro. Oki, für mich lohnt sich des ned, habe keine wertvollen Fische im Teich und das Wasser, was weggeht ... naja, ist gerade noch bezahlbar   

Hier die ganze Mail:

Du bekommst zwar keine Mail, dafür aber eine SMS. Wenn du die Software dazu kaufst, kannst du alles auch auf dem PC überwachen, aber für eine Installation lohnt sich das nicht.

Die Sache nennen wir TTSL. Es ist eine mobile multifunktionale Telemetrielösung. Bei großen Maschinen, z.B. Druckmaschinen und Kühlkomplexen ist so etwas ja mittlerweile fest integrierter Bestandteil. Das neue und coole an TTSL ist, dass du es je nach Bedarf an
unterschiedlichen Orten für unterschiedliche Aufgaben einsetzen kannst.

Es gibt ein Basisgerät, das vor Ort die Daten deiner Wahl (kommt drauf an, welche Sensoren du angeschlossen hast) kontinuierlich überwacht. Werden die von dir individuell eingestellten Daten über-/unterschritten, erhältst du automatisch eine Alarm-SMS an zwei mobile Telefonnummern deiner Wahl.

Der Clou sind eben die vielen verschiedenen TTSL-Sensoren. In deinem Falle schließt du zum Beispiel einen Strom-/Spannungssensor an. Fällt die Pumpe aus, wird automatisch eine SMS-abgeschickt. Das Gerät hat sogar eine Notstromreserve, damit es auch einen Alarm verschicken kann, wenn auch dessen Stromversorgung betroffen ist. Wenn du willst, kannst
du zusätzlich auch noch einen Füllstandsensor im Teich installieren und dich alarmieren lassen, wenn zu viel oder zu wenig Wasser im Teich ist.

Erste Infos findest du hier:

http://www.trotec.de/trade/produkte/messgeraete/D.2.03.08.10.html

Ist leider nur EIN Frame des gesamten Framesets. Alternativ kannst du auch auch www.trotec.de gehen und im Quickfinder "TTSL" eingeben. Im Download-Bereich unter Telemetrielösungen kannst du dir auch ein Infoprospekt herunterladen.

Wie gesagt, die Möglichkeiten für den TTSL-Einsatz sind fast unbegrenzt. Es wurde ursprünglich für die Klimadatenüberwachung bei der Bautrocknung entwickelt, aber mit den verschiedenen Sensoren sind viele andere Überwachungseinsätze möglich: Klimadaten,  Klimageräteausfall in Serverräumen, Bewegungssensoren, Maschinenausfall etc.

Lass' dich von Herrn Friedrich bei Trotec beraten oder schick' mir eine Mail.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

nett, aber zu professionell... 
ich bleib lieber bei meiner schwimmschalter lösung, die bei einem gewissen Wasserstand in der Pumpenkammer die Brunnenpumpe anwirft und somit Wasser nachschiesst.... 

nicht die optimale Lösung, aber es rettet einen über'n Berg... zumindest wenn das Brunnenwasser solche Qualität hat wie bei uns hier (ist besser als das aus der Wasserleitung!)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*OASE*

Guten Morgen Klaus,

also mit solchen "Chemiebomben" habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrung. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon Erfahrung gemacht, ich für meine Person nicht, ist mir einfach zu gefährlich für Pflanzen und Tiere ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*Pics Online*

Moin,

so, nun hab ich Virginias Bilder online gebracht, die er mir per E-Mail geschickt hat ... meiner Meinung nach fehlt dem Teich ein wenig an Pflanzen.

Sein Album könnt ihr euch gerne anschauen ... schöne Anlage, kann man was drauss machen   

Also Klaus, ned die Ohren hängen lassen, wir kriegen das schon hin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

BEEINDRUCKEND, ehrlich wahr... irrsinnig viel potential
Der Bach kann sicher auch einiges!

Aber, wie der Chef schon sagte, Pflanzen fehlen! es sind noch zu viele Steine sichtbar... 


Frage: wo genau bist Du denn her? Kann man den Teich besichtigen ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*....*

Hallo Doogie,

ne, ned Chef ... das hört sich so autoritär an ... das bin ich beileibe ned .... nur ein Kurzkommentar ... bin am Fachbeitrag "Koi-Krankheiten Ursache/Diagnose/Massnahme" am tippseln, Antwort kann dauern ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

@ Virginia: Schöne Anlage - vor allem auch das, was so im Hintergrund zu sehen ist   Nimmst Du auch Untermieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*....*

@Susanne

du verkaufst dich auch an jeden, Hauptsache einen Pool ... du enttäuscht mich  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Tommi - Dich wollte ich heiraten, nur weil Du Motorrad fährst, einen Teich hast, __ Störe magst und __ Käfer toll findest und Du hast nein gesagt - aus tiefem Schmerz wollte ich jetzt auswandern - ich habe ihn ja weder gefragt, ob er eine Geliebte sucht, noch ob er mich heiraten will - Untermieten ist doch total anständig ....

Mußt aber nicht eifersüchtig sein Tommi - für ein paar Jahre werd ich Dich im Jenseits ja ganz alleine für mich haben, bis Deine Freundin uns folgt, werden viele viele Jahre vergehen   

Aber mal ehrlich - eigentlich gehört doch sowas eher unter die Witzerubrik als hierher - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

ja, das hoff ich auch, sonst sollte sich Tommi überlegen, ob er nicht eine Rubrik "KONTAKTANZEIGEN & HEIRATSVERMITTLUNG" aufmachen will 

 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

*...*

.... nix da Doogie ....sowas fang ich ned an ... ausserdem iss eh nur Interesse am Forum da, alles andere iss imo zurückgestellt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Doogie - wäre ja auch total sinnlos - überlege doch mal - ich bau mir einen schönen Teich, bald ist er (hoffentlich) fertig - erst in ein zwei Jahren wird er richtig schön aussehen, und dann soll ich mich verlieben in einen anderen Teichbesitzer, der auch einen schönen Teich hat? Das gibt ja eine Wochenendbeziehung - bzw. nicht mal das - ich will ja das Wochenende an meinem Teich verbringen   Ne ne - und nur, weil Du verlobt bist müssen doch andere nicht den gleichen Fehler machen   

Nicht böse sein!  :knuddel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

hast auch wieder recht, man hat nur ein Herz, und das verschenkt man entweder an den Teich, oder an wen anderen   

na, war nur Spass, wir haben alle genug Liebe für Teich und Beziehung
: 

lG
*Doogie*


----------

